# Spot and stalk public land hog bragging board



## Hoopee boy4 (Aug 8, 2018)

seeing how many public land hog hunters we have on here post some pics


----------



## GTHunter (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 8, 2018)

Nice job..................


----------



## Hoopee boy4 (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## Hoopee boy4 (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## Hoopee boy4 (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## Hoopee boy4 (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## Hoopee boy4 (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 8, 2018)

There's a lot of Russian blood in those hogs...........


----------



## Hoopee boy4 (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## Hoopee boy4 (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## Hoopee boy4 (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 8, 2018)

That's what I do....till the leaves fall.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 8, 2018)

Sorry for the dupes, stupid computating machine .I got a lot more.


----------



## Hoopee boy4 (Aug 8, 2018)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Sorry for the dupes, stupid computating machine .I got a lot more.


It's a lot of fun to do getting ready for deer season and it's a perfect time to scout too hog hunting the summer has helped me kill deer and turkey


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 10, 2018)

Sow and young boar from the WMA May season.


----------



## .44Slayer (Aug 15, 2018)

It's an old picture, but the one in my avatar came from Chattahoochee WMA.


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 30, 2018)

Testing.....last one I got and it’s been a while


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 30, 2018)

This is my favorite one, no doubt.





This is my first Public land hog


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 30, 2018)

Here is Snookman with one we got at Pinelog 





Good times, but I don’t hang them up anymore......


----------



## stonecreek (Aug 30, 2018)

Good stuff right there!! Richard


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 13, 2018)

4 down since small game season opened. All on Ocmulgee WMA.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 13, 2018)

I hear ya bo ! That's making bacon right there ! Great hunt !


----------



## jbogg (Sep 13, 2018)

All these were taken on National Forest in the North GA mountains.  The last one was shot opening day of bow season last Saturday.  He was a big solitary boar that I Shot an hour before dark.  Unfortunately there was almost no blood trail and we did not find him until two days later.  The bears and yotes have been enjoying a high protein diet ever since.


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 14, 2018)

That was a bad dude right there!!???


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 15, 2018)

@GTHunter you have a turkey decoy and shotgun out in one photo. Did you take that pig with turkey loads? If so how did it do?


----------



## GTHunter (Sep 16, 2018)

Yeah I use Longbeard number 4s and the trulock choke made for that exact shell. I use the 4s incase I run into a pig while hunting. It also gives me a little extra range with the heavier pellets for turkeys. That choke made a softball sized impact zone at 20 yards when I shot that pig. I aim for the neck area on pigs, but I could have aimed anywhere with that load at 20 yards. It dropped her in her tracks.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 17, 2018)

GTHunter said:


> Yeah I use Longbeard number 4s and the trulock choke made for that exact shell. I use the 4s incase I run into a pig while hunting. It also gives me a little extra range with the heavier pellets for turkeys. That choke made a softball sized impact zone at 20 yards when I shot that pig. I aim for the neck are on pigs but I could have aimed anywhere with that load at 20 yards. It dropped her in her tracks.


Yea I’ve always figured a turkey load with a tight pattern would put hurting on a pig. Thanks for the report, and congrats on the hunt.


----------



## GTHunter (Sep 18, 2018)

Man, @jbogg your mountain pigs put my little swamp pigs to shame. Those are all some hosses. I need to start hunting up there more often.


----------



## jbogg (Sep 18, 2018)

GTHunter said:


> Man, @jbogg your mountain pigs put my little swamp pigs to shame. Those are all some hosses. I need to start hunting up there more often.



Thanks GThunter.  I have been pretty lucky on the pigs in the mountains.  It takes a lot of walking but there are plenty of them up there.  Looks like you aren’t doing to bad down south.


----------



## GTHunter (Sep 18, 2018)

@jbogg Do you walk roads or are you striking off through the woods? All the pig sign I see in the mountains seems to be on Forest Service Roads or creek beds down low. Down south I try to get as far away from a road as possible, but creeks are still the ticket.


----------



## jbogg (Sep 18, 2018)

During small game season in August and September they tend to lie up in the drains near water to stay cool during the heat of the day.  Most of my hunting has been during late small game season in January and February.   During that time of year you can stumble on them just about anywhere, but they really seem to move to higher elevations focusing on red oak acorns.   They do a poor job of thermoregulating their body temperature and they absolutely have to feed during the cold months in order to generate heat. Some of the best hunting I have had has been  very cold days when it only gets above freezing for three or four hours in the middle of the afternoon.  The pigs will be moving and feeding like crazy during that window.


----------



## GTHunter (Sep 19, 2018)

That is some great intel @jbogg. Thank you. Walking those mountains is probably more enjoyable when it is cold out as well.


----------



## Curvebow05 (Sep 21, 2018)

chrislibby88 said:


> Yea I’ve always figured a turkey load with a tight pattern would put hurting on a pig. Thanks for the report, and congrats on the hunt.


Duck loads will do a number on them as well at 20-25 yards. Any farther and you start killing multiple piglets with one shot.


----------



## GTHunter (Sep 24, 2018)

@jbogg I found one of your mountain pigs this weekend. Those jokers are definitely bigger up there. I'll post a hunt story in the bear forum since I was on a bear hunt and was able to get one of each this weekend.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 24, 2018)

Nice one !


----------



## jbogg (Sep 24, 2018)

GThunter you had a heck of a weekend. Great looking boar!  I haven’t been hunting the mountains all that long,  but all but one of the seven pigs I have shot have been over 175lbs with a couple being close to 300lbs.  Lots of big ones in those mountains.


----------

